# Dead Island ( nicht Riptide) funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr auf Windows 8



## Globus93 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc gekauft, dieser läuft über Windows 8. Da ich davor ein begeisterter Dead Island Spieler war wollte ich es sofort wieder installieren. Nach dem ich es installiert hatte wollte ich es natürlich sofort spielen. Das  Spiel startete der Bildschirm wurde schwarz. Stürzte ab und es stand da " Dead Island funktioniert nicht mehr". Mittlerweile habe ich mich im Internet wgen solchen Problemen belesen, zwar auch Lösungen, wie in der game.ini das Locale"En" auf en umzuschreiben, gefunden jedoch kommt immer noch "Dead Island funktioniert nicht mehr". Gibt es irgendwas was ich dagegen tuen kann? Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2013)

Huhu!

Mal ein paar Punkte dazu:
- sind alle Treiber aktuell? Grafikkarte, Sound, Mainboard usw.
- Führst du das Spiel denn als Administrator aus? Wenn nein, rechtsklick auf das Spielsymbol und dann "als Administrator ausführen".
- Falls das alles nicht hilft, mal versuchen das Spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus (z.B. Windows 7) auszuführen.

Hoffe du bekommst es hin und kannst es dann auch auf deinem neuen PC spielen


----------



## Globus93 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe alles ausprobiert was du gesagt hast es kommt immernoch "Dead Island funktioniert nicht mehr"


----------

